# aquaclear vs,c series?



## AquariumPaul (Feb 19, 2011)

I believe it's the same company and the c series - c2, c3, c4 - are a bit more expensive.

I'm thinking of swapping the penguin 150 that came with my marineland 20 gal with something that is capable of more customizable media, plus the biowheel is touchy in terms of needing the right amt of water flow to turn....your comments appreciated


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe the C series filters are updated versions of the Aquaclear filters, thus I'd have to assume they would be a little better, but probably very similar.

Also since they are both made by Hagen, both HoB filters with multiple media compartments, and both look similar from what I can tell, common sense would tell you the more expensive one would be the better option overall.

I've never seen a C series filter in any of my local stores, however, so it might be more difficult to find them and the media for them, but the Aquaclear media would probably be able to fit in them I would think.


----------



## AquariumPaul (Feb 19, 2011)

Common sense tells me 'buyer beware, higher cost does not necessarily indicate higher quality that justifies the cost, so seek the advice of those who might have experience'


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm confused - where are you finding the Hagen C-Series HOB filters? I'm running a Google search and I'm being told the Hagen C-Series HOB is the next-generation that will replace the current AquaClear filters. HOWEVER, I also turned up the Marineland C-Series canister filters.

I love my AC 50, and I also have a spare AC 50 (for parts), a spare motor, and 2 spare impellers so I think I'll be set until Judgement Day on my hardware issues


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm confused - where are you finding the Hagen C-Series HOB filters? I'm running a Google search and I'm being told the Hagen C-Series HOB is the next-generation that will replace the current AquaClear filters. HOWEVER, I also turned up the Marineland C-Series canister filters.
> 
> I love my AC 50, and I also have a spare AC 50 (for parts), a spare motor, and 2 spare impellers so I think I'll be set until Judgement Day on my hardware issues


Fluval C Series Power Filters | Power Filters | PetSolutions

Says it's made by Fluval, and Fluval falls under Hagen from what I can tell. Also the filter, the "leveler," and the media in that link look exactly like Hagen's Aquaclear, and if I'm not mistaken (which I entirely could be), I believe the filter is unique to Hagen filters and is patented.

EDIT: When I google "Fluval" I get "Fluval - Hagen (officially Rolf C. Hagen Group) is a pet supplies company founded in 1955 by Rolf C. Hagen with the help of his brothers, Dieter and Horst. Dieter and Horst Hagen joined the company later after immigrating from Germany."


----------

